# Su eco se proyecta a través del tiempo



## BeckyTrans

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda acerca de esta frase española. Se da en un contexto en el que se está hablando de cómo una tragedia familiar afectó a los miembros de varias generaciones posteriores. La frase en español es: 

- Esta tragedia, cuyo eco se proyecta a través del tiempo,...

¿Cómo sería _cuyo eco se proyecta a través del tiempo?_

Mi propuesta es: 
"Diese Tragödie, deren Echo über der Zeit fortpflanzt,..."

¿Qué me decís?
Un beso a todos
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jester.

_"Diese Tragödie, deren Echo *sich* über die Zeit fortpflanzt" _no está muy mal pero no me parece la solución ideal.

Podrías decir "Diese Tragödie, die über lange Zeit zu spüren war." pero este frase no me convence tampoco.

Quizás otra persone pueda ofrecerte algo que sea más idiomático.


----------



## videshagamana

yo diría

_"Diese Tragödie, deren Widerhall die folgende Zeit prägen sollte, ... ."_

Efectivamente, "Widerhall" es sinónimo de "Echo" pero lo prefiero ya que tiene un matiz más elaborado.
No te aconsejo utilizar "fortpflanzen" en este contexto, no sería muy idiomático.

Saludos


----------



## jester.

Muy buena tu sugerencia, videshagamana. Me gusta mucho


----------



## starrynightrhone

O tal vez un poco más libre:

"Diese Tragödie, deren _Auswirkungen_ auch die nächsten Generationen beeinflußen sollte..."

"incidencia" me gusta más que "eco" en esta frase, pero sólo es una preferencia personal.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Muchas gracias. Pero hay algo que no entiendo. ¿Por qué _sollten?_


----------



## Aurin

Otra propuesta:
Diese Tragödie, die auch noch auf kommende Generationen ihren Schatten werfen sollte....
Con "sollte" se expresa en este caso un futuro pasado: el eco se proyecta en un futuro visto desde la tragedia.


----------



## BeckyTrans

> _"Diese Tragödie, deren Widerhall die folgende Zeit prägen sollte, ... ."_


 
Perdón, se me había olvidado citarlo. Quiero decir que por qué aparece _sollten _en esta frase. ¿Qué sentido tendría aquí?


----------



## Aurin

BeckyTrans said:


> Perdón, se me había olvidado citarlo. Quiero decir que por qué aparece _sollten _en esta frase. ¿Qué sentido tendría aquí?


Lo mismo que te expliqué en mi post anterior: una forma de expresar el futuro desde el punto de vista del pasado.


----------



## iaf

Aurin said:


> Otra propuesta:
> Diese Tragödie, die auch noch auf kommende Generationen ihren Schatten werfen sollte....



Aurin, la analogía entre _sonido/eco_ y _luz/sombra_ que construiste es realmente buena - la _proyección_ lo engloba todo...
¡Me encantó!

BeckyTrans: ese _"sollten"_ puedes interpretarlo como _"habría de..."
_
Saludos, iaf.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Ok, muchas gracias a todos. 
Ahora me queda más claro, jeje. 

Byeee (perdón: Aufwiedersehen!)


----------



## BeckyTrans

¡Ah, sí! Otra pregunta sobre esto. ¿Qué sentido tendría entonces _fortpflanzen_? Sí, sé que me habéis dicho que no es muy idiomático. Pero entonces, ¿qué significa exactamente este verbo? ¿Qué connotaciones tiene?

Perdón si me pongo pesada, pero soy muy "quisquillosa" con los idiomas. Me encanta saber cuál es el significado exacto y cuándo se usan las palabras. 

Un beso a todos, gracias y perdón.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hola Becky,
"fortpflanzen" significa "reproducir" y sólo era una metáfora 

("Esta tragedia, cuyo eco se reproduce a través del tiempo,...")


----------

